# Bilder Ordner Auslesen mittels PHP



## josDesign (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe das problem das ich einen Ordner voller Bilder habe. (pics) im gleichen Verzeichnis habe ich auch einen Ordner neben (pics) den Ordner (thumbs)


Jetzt würde ich gerne die Bilder mittels PHP-Anzeigen lassen. Alle thumbs sind mit zusätzlich "_s.jpg"gespeichert.

Hatt jemand eine Ahnung von euch wie ich das bewerkstelligen könnte... gibts evtl ein tut oder ein fertiges Skript dazu?


mfg
josDesign


----------



## EngelchenB (9. Januar 2004)

Ich hab heut mal meinen Sozialen Tag daher gleich die antwort.... anpassen wirste es dir ja noch selber können ;>

```
<?PHP
//verzeichnis lesen
$mydir = getcwd()."/pics";
$verz = dir($mydir);
while($entry=$verz->read()){
		if($entry != "." && $entry != ".."){
		$dateinamen[] = $entry;
	}
}
$verz->close();

//Ausgabe
rsort($dateinamen);
while(list($key, $val) = each($dateinamen)) {
	if(substr($val, -4) == ".jpg")
	{
		echo "<A HREF=\"pics/".$val."\" TARGET=\"_blank\"><IMG SRC=\"thumb/".$val . "\"><BR>".$val."</A><BR><BR>";
	}
}
?>
```


----------



## josDesign (9. Januar 2004)

wow du bist ein schatz.... (nicht das du auf dumme gedanken kommst......)

mein programmierer (bruder) ist derzeit leider auf skiurlaub.....

Danke vielmals.....

ich schulde dir was


----------



## EngelchenB (9. Januar 2004)

soll ich meine Kontonummer hier posten dann kanste zeigen wie dankbar de bist *gg*

aber ich häng hier momentan an einem ganz anderen Problem ;> irgendwie will mein server keine Graphiken malen, weil er sagt das er ne function net kennt....   je nachdem was dasteht entweder bei ImageCreate oder ImageColorAllocate

das 1. währe ja noch ok (wenn ich net wüsste das die GD drin is, aber das 2. ! naja ;> notfalls lass ichs halt mit graphischen statistiken


----------



## josDesign (9. Januar 2004)

Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch mal....

Ich habe das Problem gelöst indem ich eine neuere Version installiert habe.


----------



## EngelchenB (9. Januar 2004)

mhhh einfach ne neue Version installieren ist nicht so leicht auf einem Server wo man erstens keinen Root zugriff hat und 2. ca 1000.000 Klicks pro Stunde drüberwunschen


----------



## josDesign (9. Januar 2004)

OK.... das ist klar.....!


----------

